# CES Demos



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Just curious who will be bringing demo vehicles, or cars with systems to the upcoming CES show here in Las Vegas. We are only a few weeks away and it would be cool if we could get a bunch of rides together in one place to listen to a few different installs while they are all in town. 

Vendors/distributors, manufacturers, fellow members, etc.. whomever might be into showing off their cars, it would be great if we could all get a little seat time in.

Thanks and see you in 3 weeks!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

What I know is that there isn't going to be many brands there. 
Supposed to be 1/4 size of last years show. 

Rockford might not go this year - means something... 

Kelvin


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

no sq showcase this year, but I will be bringing my truck if you want to hear some hybrids. I will be there from the 7th-9th. my cell is 310-999-6060

lets go have some lunch


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

finally will have all the time i need for demoing the truck 

b


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

it has midbass now Bing  looking forward to hanging with you guys at ces  I heard rawdawg is taking us all to lunch


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

subwoofery said:


> What I know is that there isn't going to be many brands there.
> Supposed to be 1/4 size of last years show.
> 
> Rockford might not go this year - means something...
> ...


word on the street is RF is letting go of a big chunk of their employees next year....THAT should tell you something.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

they have'nt been there with a booth for 2 years.....not gonna happen this year either


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I know the show is going to be slimmed down considerably, but there will still be lots of stuff to see and do. We should all do lunch one day, and I would love to hear your truck red. My L4's are already shipped, and I hope to order my L1 SE's by Monday, so they won't be in the car, but I'll have my lowly Dyn's in there...lol. I just think it's going to be a blast hanging out talking shop with some fellow members at such an event.



_edit: my contact info is in the "roll call" thread_


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

no problem...give me a call when you are there 310-999-6060


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I see you are staying at Bally's..I work valet at Bally's..GIVE ME DEM KEYS!!!...lol


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Bob Morrow's truck will be parked nearby as well! The cancellation of the SQ showcase really goofed a few plans up for HAT, but we'll get by.

Scott


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah I am actually going to meet Bob out in Summerlin, not far from where I live..probably around the 5th or 6th.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm not at Bally's this year....I'm staying at Bings crib


----------



## Builtlikeatank (Sep 22, 2008)

BigRed said:


> no sq showcase this year, but I will be bringing my truck if you want to hear some hybrids. I will be there from the 7th-9th. my cell is 310-999-6060
> 
> lets go have some lunch


I don't know you lol, But one of my goals for going to CES this year is to hear a vehicle with some hybrids done properly... I hear good things all over the forums about them, and want to know what they are all about. I am heading down from the 8-12th.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Bob Morrow's truck will be parked nearby as well! The cancellation of the SQ showcase really goofed a few plans up for HAT, but we'll get by.
> 
> Scott


 

I'm in for rawdog's free lunch though


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay, but we're going to either some dog food buffet or maybe to Ellis Island for their Locals only, off the menu special.


----------



## Wonway (Jun 9, 2009)

That sux. I was hoping for prime rib


----------

